# tiny tears dolls clothes



## crumpetcat (Jul 13, 2012)

hi, does anyone have any patterns for a tiny tears size doll please, thank you in advance


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

How tall is the doll


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Click on search at the top of the page and type in 
16" doll patterns.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have many but am new to this forum & don't know how to add them


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

They are beautiful are they from here
http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/
They look beautiful.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes how did you get the link attached? I've just figured out how to add photos.
Also creative doll designs & angel knits sites are great for those size dolls.
Are we allowed to add links to this forum


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes we are allowed to add links just not the patterns. To add a link just right click on the address you have opended scroll down the box to 'copy' then click that go to the reply you are posting and right click and 'paste', hope you can understand that


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

What is the name of the first one in white you posted, don't recognise it.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thankyou, I have just PM'd admin to clarify the rules.
The first pattern is from http://creativedollsdesigns.co.uk/ I hope I have added that correctly 

hoorah the links works, you are going to get me adding links all over now


----------



## crumpetcat (Jul 13, 2012)

thank you


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

crumpetcat said:


> thank you


There are lots of patterns for free on there plus loads for £1, I keep buying them they are so gorgeous.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful work!


dccjb said:


> I have many but am new to this forum & don't know how to add them


 :thumbup:


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

Couldn't find any for free, what am I doing wrong? :-(


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Love the pictures and the links!! How can those of us in the USA pay for the patterns?


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

granny said:


> Couldn't find any for free, what am I doing wrong? :-(


If you look down the left side of the page you will see free patterns,patterns for £1 and more free patterns. Hope this helps.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

LoriJ. said:


> Love the pictures and the links!! How can those of us in the USA pay for the patterns?


You can pay with paypal, then you receive an email later with the patterns in.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi There is some links on my tiny tears group on here 
vera


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Why all gone quiet send more nice stuff here.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi 
You are on the wrong pages


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

What are the right pages please.


----------



## janetpurcell56 (Oct 9, 2014)

you will find some free knitting patterns for tiny tears dolls at
www nixneedles


----------

